# Speaker on top of PC case?



## driverdj2000

Hi all,
Due to space restrictions i want to put one of my speakers on top of my PC case, the speakers are Bose companion 20's. Now they're not magnetically shielded but when i contacted Bose they said it'd be fine to do this.
I'm presuming as they are computer speakers then it should'nt be an issue.
Anybody think it may be risky to the HDD's?
Also could the vibration from the speakers have any effect on it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dngrsone

I'm assuming there are encased speakers and one (or both) will be perched on top of a standard aluminum or steel computer enclosure.

In that case, there should be no issues.  Vibration should not be an issue unless you have them cranked way up and like to listen to bass-heavy music or something.


----------



## MMM

driverdj2000 said:


> Hi all,
> Due to space restrictions i want to put one of my speakers on top of my PC case, the speakers are Bose companion 20's. Now they're not magnetically shielded but when i contacted Bose they said it'd be fine to do this.
> I'm presuming as they are computer speakers then it should'nt be an issue.
> Anybody think it may be risky to the HDD's?
> Also could the vibration from the speakers have any effect on it?
> Thanks in advance.


Will not harm your computer in any way, the original reason speakers were magnetically shielded was to stop interference to the old CRT monitor screens since in the old days speakers were mostly mounted each side of the monitor.


----------



## driverdj2000

Thanks for the responses guys. Ive had them on it for a few days now and no issues. So far so good!


----------



## turbodiesel

should be fine


----------



## cabinfever1977

should be fine,lol, unless the speakers have large magnets and if there not shielded you will find your hard drives erased.


----------



## claptonman

You'd need a really powerful magnet. When I put my 300 watt guitar amp with a 12" cone next to my TV, accidentally. It turned it green until I moved it. But in your case, it should be fine.


----------



## MMM

cabinfever1977 said:


> should be fine,lol, unless the speakers have large magnets and if there not shielded you will find your hard drives erased.


I think you are exaggerating a bit on the deletion of hard drive considering a PC case is shielding with the hard drive itself well designed in magnetic shielding.
You have a good imagination....


----------



## claptonman

Probably won't erase them, but may cause damage to them.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

claptonman said:


> You'd need a really powerful magnet. When I put my 300 watt guitar amp with a 12" cone next to my TV, accidentally. It turned it green until I moved it. But in your case, it should be fine.



Off topic slightly but iv never come across a 300 watts guitar amp with a single 12" cone. Infact most with a single 12" are generally 50 watts. Come to think of it, only 300watts iv ever seen have been bass guitar amps.

On topic, you should be fine OP, i have had my speakers on my tower for some time, not a single problem.


----------



## cabinfever1977

i once put a house speaker next to my tv and now theres a small permenant rainbow spot on one side of the tv


----------



## Dngrsone

cabinfever1977 said:


> i once put a house speaker next to my tv and now theres a small permenant rainbow spot on one side of the tv



I once had a stereo that would do that to my TV.   Had Sears out several times to fix the TV, finally took it back to the store and got a free upgrade, then realized that if I slide the stereo to the other side of the entertainment center, everything worked fine.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Your speaker have stronger magnet.  Keep your speaker away from TV.


----------



## Dngrsone

Jamebonds1 said:


> Your speaker have stronger magnet.  Keep your speaker away from TV.



Kind of a moot point if you have a flat-screen television, though; don't you think?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dngrsone said:


> Kind of a moot point if you have a flat-screen television, though; don't you think?



I was meant to talk about oldest TV with rainbows problem by magnet, not flat screen.

We used to have oldest TV that have rainbows problem if we have speaker too close to TV.  

Now I have LCD monitor with speaker.  I have no rainbows problem.


----------



## strollin

cabinfever1977 said:


> i once put a house speaker next to my tv and now theres a small permenant rainbow spot on one side of the tv


Most older CRT TVs had a degaussing circuit built-in that would degauss the screen every time the TV was switched on so that after 1-2 on/off cycles that colored spot would go away.

CRT computer monitors often had a degauss button you could press when the screen needed to be degaussed.


----------



## MMM

strollin said:


> Most older CRT TVs had a degaussing circuit built-in that would degauss the screen every time the TV was switched on so that after 1-2 on/off cycles that colored spot would go away.
> 
> CRT computer monitors often had a degauss button you could press when the screen needed to be degaussed.


If a monitor or TV had a severe exposure to magnetic fields it is possible it could suffer permanent damage, degaussing will not be able to repair it.


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

were there magnets in the speaker?


----------



## Jamebonds1

I_BUILD_NASTYS said:


> were there magnets in the speaker?



Yes. there is magnet in speaker.  Speaker won't work without magnet.


----------



## strollin

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yes. there is magnet in speaker.  Speaker won't work without magnet.


Most speakers do have magnets but there are speakers that don't.


----------



## Jamebonds1

strollin said:


> Most speakers do have magnets but there are speakers that don't.



Do you have link that speaker don't have magnets?  I mean how will speaker work without magnet?


----------



## strollin

Jamebonds1 said:


> Do you have link that speaker don't have magnets?  I mean how will speaker work without magnet?


Fer example: Electrostatic loudspeaker


----------



## MMM

strollin said:


> Fer example: Electrostatic loudspeaker




*Electrostatic speakers have been around for a while but expensive compared to normal speakers, have limitations compared to normal speakers, in other words forget them.........
**
*


----------



## Jamebonds1

strollin said:


> Fer example: Electrostatic loudspeaker



Do you have any other link than just wikipedia?  Wikipedia is never 100% true information.


----------



## strollin

You could try googling electrostatic speaker for yourself.


----------



## strollin

MMM said:


> *Electrostatic speakers have been around for a while but expensive compared to normal speakers, have limitations compared to normal speakers, in other words forget them.........
> **
> *


The question was regarding whether speakers that didn't have magnets existed or not.


----------



## Jamebonds1

strollin said:


> You could try googling electrostatic speaker for yourself.



Okay. What i found is there are Electromagnetism, but still part of magnet field to make it speaker working.


----------



## Dngrsone

Peizoelectric speakers do not  have magnets, but the cheap ones are crap for audio quality and the ones with decent sound are too expensive...

In short, 93% of the speakers out there and 100% (excepting built-in motherboard speakers) of computer speakers contain magnets.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dngrsone said:


> Peizoelectric speakers do not  have magnets, but the cheap ones are crap for audio quality and the ones with decent sound are too expensive...
> 
> In short, 93% of the speakers out there and 100% (excepting built-in motherboard speakers) of computer speakers contain magnets.



And that is why there is Electromagnetism in speaker to make it work.


----------



## Dngrsone

Jamebonds1 said:


> And that is why there is Electromagnetism in speaker to make it work.


----------

